# Diamond Benefits Question



## applepie (Mar 14, 2021)

Hi there -

I had 7,500 a year on a temp lease for 10 years.  I banked last year's points, and I had 15,000 to use this year as a result.  I booked 2 rooms for 1 week and used 4,500 points and have 10,500 points left.  I believe I am currently silver status.

I just paid to upgrade to a points conversion plus add 7,500 points for a total of 15,000 points.  Plus, they pulled my 3 bedroom lockoff into the collection and allowed me to retain it and convert it to points if I want to do so.  The unit is 20,700 points.  So, I still pay the MF on the unit I own plus I pay like $300 extra a year for club fees if I want to use points instead.  This is a total of 34,700 points (if my math is correct).  I just signed the paperwork for this sale/conversion a week ago, so I don't show as gold member status yet.

I want to book 5 days or a week to take my family on vacation somewhere for Mother's Day.  What is the best way to take advantage of the 50% off if you book within less than 60 days?  And, is that only for if you are platinum?  I am trying to be frugal with my 10,500 points on the books right now.  I don't think I'd care if I had the rest of the points available about paying full price.  

I haven't really done much with my points so far, but it was nice being able to treat family to a dream vacation.  What do you guys recommend?


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 14, 2021)

We have done one Booking within the 60 day Window - KBC - about 2 years ago. So it can be done with High Demand Resorts. But normally you are looking for what is available. We called in to do that Booking but you can do it online.


----------



## youppi (Mar 15, 2021)

applepie said:


> Hi there -
> 
> I had 7,500 a year on a temp lease for 10 years.  I banked last year's points, and I had 15,000 to use this year as a result.  I booked 2 rooms for 1 week and used 4,500 points and have 10,500 points left.  I believe I am currently silver status.
> 
> ...



Any loyalty levels get the discount.

Best deals:

If you book a 5 days Sunday to Thursday, you will pay 10% per day (5% per day when you book less than *30* days from check-in) for a total of 50% (25% when less than *30* days). Any other check-in day will cost more because you will include a Friday and/or Saturday and Friday and Saturday are more expensive at 30% each (15% each when less than *30 *days).
If you wait for less than *60* days, you can book a full week at 50% with a standard check-in day (most resort are Friday, Saturday and Sunday).

Notes:

a full week booked with a standard check-in day (most resort are Friday, Saturday and Sunday) cost 100% of points (50% when less than *60* days of check-in). Otherwise, it reverts to 7 days with Sunday to Thursday at 10% each and Friday and Saturday at 30% each for a total of 110% (55% when book less than *30* days of check-in).
The 50% discount for a full week booked at less than *60 *days is not anymore available at all managed DRI resorts.
The 50% discount for N days booked at less than *30 *days is not anymore available at all managed DRI resorts.


----------

